

Don't look stupid: Stop calling parts of Canada Silicon Valley North - davidcrow
http://startupnorth.ca/2011/08/08/on-becoming-silicon-valley-north/

======
davidcrow
I hate this label so much. It makes people (journalist and policy makers) look
silly.

